# I hope for a Happy Thanksgiving to everyone



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

I wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving (or at least make the best of it), that's hurting and lonely. Holidays are rough this time of year, unless you have others to spend it with. However, even then it can be painful, becasue of the good holiday memories you may have shared with your W or H as a family.

My kids will be with my W (soon to be Ex), on Thanksgiving Day and then with me and my family to celebrate it on Friday. Fortunately, a neighbor invited me over to enjoy Thanksgiving with his family. After that, I'll probably treat myself to a matinee. 

I wish everyone the best. Time and new beginnings will help heal the pain.


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

I hope you're right ... it seems so improbable with my current situation. However, I am finding solace in the pages of my devotional bible for Dads - a birthday gift from my oldest daughter back in 2001.


----------



## Believe (Aug 27, 2009)

I just signed on after a long Turkey day and was completely shocked and saddened to see that 45 people are currently viewing "Going through divorce or seperation" How sad.


----------

